# Mains Powered LED Just like a P7



## Norm (Apr 14, 2008)

Not too sure if this has been post yet.


> Acriche is the world first semiconductor lighting source using AC current without convertor. Acriche is environmentally friendly however an incandescent electric lamp and a fluorescent lamp contains harmful material like mercury and lead. Acriche is a compound word with Acro meaning the top and Riche(Fr.) meaning the richness. It means SSC supports the better life through the world top class LED.


http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/acriche.asp


----------



## LukeA (Apr 14, 2008)

I hear they 60Hz flicker like mad.


----------



## Norm (Apr 14, 2008)

Guess mode on. 
It probably has a full wave rectifier on board so the flicker would be 120Hz
Norm


----------



## LukeA (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I remember a member testing one and saying the flicker was bad.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 16, 2008)

Norm said:


> Guess mode on.
> It probably has a full wave rectifier on board so the flicker would be 120Hz
> Norm


It depends. If it's a whole bunch of series LED dice with a rectifier, it's 120Hz. If it's TWO strings of series LEDs in inverse-parallel (a common configuration for LED christmas lights) it will have 60 Hz flicker.

Is a rectified output with a *$0.02 capacitor* in parallel with the LEDs to completely eliminate flickering really so much to ask for :shrug:


----------

